# Dell C6100 4x Nodes



## Reece-DM (May 30, 2013)

While doing some general diggin about for hardware i came across those Dell c6100 2u servers consisting of 4x L5520 24GB+ RAM etc.

Is anybody using these servers? Seems like a nice solution for a cluster possibly for VPS Hosting.

Thoughts?



> http://www.dell.com/uk/business/p/poweredge-c6100/pd


----------



## earl (May 30, 2013)

I have one with servercomplete, it works great! I wanted to buy a set which I think comes with 4 unit in a 2U form factor but still pretty pricy on ebay.. Think around $700-$1000 for a lower priced one, but then again it works out to be about $250/server which they are charging me $55/mo to rent and considering they are low on power use these guys are making a killing on renting these out!


----------



## Reece-DM (May 30, 2013)

I've seen anywhere from $400 - $1000 depending on the configuration etc without HDD's your looking at cheaper pricing.

What are you using this server for?  Are you utilizing all 4 nodes at once?


----------



## notFound (May 30, 2013)

Some company on LinkedIn got in touch with me and was trying to sell some to me, $700 each.


----------



## earl (May 30, 2013)

Reece said:


> What are you using this server for? Are you utilizing all 4 nodes at once?


No I don't own the whole 2U just one node which I rent for $55/mo, I'm using it with proxmox it's great cause I have 8 cores and 16 threads!! I'm just using to test out stuff like webuzo, kloxomr etc nothing major.. But I was contemplating on buying one to add to my collection of servers but it's a bit steep considering you can buy a new server from dell while be it a lower specs for far less!

Forgot to mention I think each node can only have a max 3 hard drive so I don't think RAID 10 is possible..


----------



## earl (May 30, 2013)

notFound said:


> Some company on LinkedIn got in touch with me and was trying to sell some to me, $700 each.


if each node comes with 2 x L5520 and 24Gb of Ram, and at least includes all the caddies that would be a good deal!


----------



## Reece-DM (May 30, 2013)

Ebay.com is your friend 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C6100-XS23-TY3-2U-4-x-NODES-8-x-2-26GHz-QC-L5520-128GB-4-x-TRAYS-/111069824548?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item19dc470624

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C6100-XS23-TY3-2U-4-x-NODES-8-x-2-26GHz-QC-L5520-128GB-12-x-250GB-/121107754458?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1c3295adda

Not bad if you take into consideration that you will have 4 servers per chassis so you looking at around $200 - $250 each, for Duall l5520s (16 cores) 24GB RAM or more and 3HDD's (3 is a pain, but i guess it depends on the configuration of nodes)

Anybody actually using these for VPS? XEN ? I was looking at the possibility of running a vps cluster with them.


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2013)

Wow, the seller from the items that posted has their own site www.theserverstore.com

Configuring a PowerEdge C1100 from here, and for just $1,003 I can get myself 2x Xeon X5560s, 72GB DDR3 RAM, and 4x 1TB 7200RPM 3.5" HDD.

Tell me that isn't a good deal.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 30, 2013)

earl said:


> Forgot to mention I think each node can only have a max 3 hard drive so I don't think RAID 10 is possible..


 

Well, they did say if you use 2.5" hard drives it can fit 24 which comes out to 6 hard drives per node.  If you split it up to 2 having SSD Cache (in Raid 1), and then 4 standard SATA Hard drives in Raid 10, that could work.  

Assuming of course that the hardware raid card supports SSD Cache.


----------



## willie (May 30, 2013)

It's true that you get 8 cores, but they are not all that fast (L5520 = 4416 Passmark per cpubenchmark.info, and you get two of those, so 8832 total).  It's comparable to a single E3-1230 or thereabouts.

If the monthly rental is less than 1/6th or so of the hardware price, you're doing ok.

I know that on ebay you can sometimes find servers like this cheap with lots of ram, like 72gb.  That has to be interesting for some purposes.  A few years ago I would have drooled over it, but my current stuff needs cpu and storage more than ram.


----------



## qps (May 30, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Wow, the seller from the items that posted has their own site www.theserverstore.com
> 
> Configuring a PowerEdge C1100 from here, and for just $1,003 I can get myself 2x Xeon X5560s, 72GB DDR3 RAM, and 4x 1TB 7200RPM 3.5" HDD.
> 
> Tell me that isn't a good deal.


I wouldn't buy the hard drives included, as they are likely well-used.  I would recommend buying some new drives off of NewEgg/SuperBiiz/etc instead.


----------



## earl (May 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, they did say if you use 2.5" hard drives it can fit 24 which comes out to 6 hard drives per node.  If you split it up to 2 having SSD Cache (in Raid 1), and then 4 standard SATA Hard drives in Raid 10, that could work.
> 
> Assuming of course that the hardware raid card supports SSD Cache.


The 2.5" model uses a different backplane then the 3.5" and they tend to cost more.. you can retrofit a 2.5" in a 3.5" caddy but still it's only limited to 3 hard drive per node.. and the 3.5" model I don't think it's SAS capable so no point in using 2.5" unless you are using SSD.


----------



## notFound (May 30, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/cT2PvBF.jpg


That is the quote I received if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Sonwebhost (May 30, 2013)

Nice server and that price of 750 is not bad if you use it for vps nodes it would pay for itself


----------



## concerto49 (May 30, 2013)

Rather go for the MicroClouds with 3U 8 nodes


----------



## srinivas910 (Jul 23, 2020)

Reece-DM said:


> While doing some general diggin about for hardware i came across those Dell c6100 2u servers consisting of 4x L5520 24GB+ RAM etc.
> 
> Is anybody using these servers? Seems like a nice solution for a cluster possibly for VPS Hosting.
> 
> Thoughts?



The above servers are good in terms of medium usage users. It is always good to have an alternative of servers while buying. Check out any of the refurbished sites like xfurbish.ae, serverstore.com, and so on. they offer better options while buying.


----------

